# How do I safely remove the base from my LCD monitor?



## b9ntt (Oct 26, 2009)

How do I safely remove the base from my Acer AL2216 LCD monitor? It won't fit into the original packing materials as is. 

The pictorial instructions on the box to assemble it simply show that the stem of the monitor should be placed down upon the base. It doesn't pull right off and I'm afraid using maximum force might break it. The underside of the base is a solid piece of heavy plastic. There are no screws, nothing to release or otherwise manipulate. There are no spaces where I might pry it loose. There is space on the top of the base where it meets the stem. I tried prying it off but, again, I couldn't get it loose without using much force and I'm afraid of breaking it. 

It's been a few years since I bought it and I don't recall how the connection was made. If it was by adhesive, what liquid should I use to loosen it?

Thanks for your help
Paul Buchman
[email protected]


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't believe there are two LCD's that use the same type stand. :upset:
My Acer has a square release located on the lower rear of the base. Pushing the release button while pulling "firmly" on the screen separates the two.


----------



## b9ntt (Oct 26, 2009)

Tyree,
There was a release mechanism, but ...
1) it didn't look like a release mechanism.
2) it was way too hard to activate.
Two blade-like, parallel protrusions on the underside of the base had to be squeezed just so in order to release the monitor. It took a lot of pressure to do it and I'm surprised I didn't break it.

Thanks for your help.
Paul


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got it dismantled. After reading your post I looked closer at my Acer and it is as exactly you described. I didn't attempt to dismantle it.


----------



## b9ntt (Oct 26, 2009)

There's got to be a better way. I know... buy a better (more expensive) monitor.


----------

